# Atlas Craftsman Lathe 12x24 Metal Cutting - $950 (Carson City, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Jul 16, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-craftsman-lathe-12x24/6637340937.html




Selling my Atlas Craftsman Model 101-07403 12x24 metal Cutting Lathe. 

Made for Sears by the Atlas Corporation, this lathe was manufactured in the mid to late 1950's. 
Very solid, readily available parts, sturdy construction and accurate to .001" make these commercial grade tool room lathes very popular with home shops, hobbyists and users in need of a lathe. 
Better than anything you can get from Harbor Fright for a comparable price. 
Not a toy, not junk, but a quality built machine tool. 

This one has a custom made Gear-Change gearbox added by the original owner, a retired NASA engineer. 
The additional gears provide power feed rates beyond those originally available to these lathes. 
This provides a higher degree of precision not typical for this model. 

The lathe comes with the following: 
• Original Craftsman 1/2 HP motor & Forward / Reverse drum switch 
• New motor drive belt. 
• 4 way Tool Post as shown 
• 5" Atlas 3 Jaw scroll chuck in excellent condition - Recently cleaned and oiled. 
(Chuck in photos NOT included) NO CHUCK KEY (¼" drive socket head works) 
• Misc. fitted wrenches, sampling of various cutters. 
• Dead Centers in photos are NOT included 

The table stand and legs are NOT included in the price but may be available for an extra charge. 
Perfect for mounting on a work bench or make a custom stand for it from a rolling tool chest base with a butcher block top. 

It is clean, accurate, WELL MAINTAINED AND CARED FOR, fully operational and can be viewed in operation with an appointment. 
Weight is around 600 pounds as shown. I can help load into a pickup, no hatchbacks or VW Bugs.

I will consider prepaid delivery within a 50 mile radius for a reasonable, agreed upon fee. 

Contact me through email Messaging. 
Asking $950.00, OBO


----------

